# car safety



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Do any of you use a seat belt product for car travel for your gsd!


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

No, but I've thought about it. Recently had a toddler run right into the road in front of my truck. For a split second I thought, hit the kid or let my dog fall off the front seat. I obviously slammed on my breaks sending Gunny off the front seat. I wasn't pleased and sure couldn't say much to the poor woman who saw her son's life flash before her eyes.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Yup, and just had an accident in my area last week where the driver was fine but his UNrestrained dog was killled in the impact.

Crate or belt, if you would restrain a human you love in your car, you should do the same with your pets.

I like the Champion dog belt, the cheaper ones at the petstores won't usually hold your dog.

Canine Auto - Canine Auto

Champion Canine Seat Belt System


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I always crate. Crate is held down with ratcheting tie downs to anchor points.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks MRL! I'll look into those. I stopped crating him in the back of the SUV during the summer. It just gets way to hot and the air flow isn't all that great.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I also use the Champion brand- at least for the restraint strap. I bought the harness at Petsmart, I can't remember what brand, but it's very solid.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I just talked with my daughter and she says Ruff rider is also a good product--it looks like it is more secure than the Champion-though the Champion is less expensive--Thanks for your feedback--we're driving up to nc in 2 weeks--think I'll make a decision and get something ordered soon.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The Ruff Rider is a good safe harness. I just found it harder to put on when I was in a rush...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I use Champion as well.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a Kurgo zip line system for teh back of my minivan. It's GREAT! I can use it in all 3 cars, so Scarlett is never unrestrained. I did a piece for NBC news in Colorado Springs about restraining pets. I am usually horrified to see people's pets loose in cars. Maybe it's time for me to brush off that piece and submit it again. I seriously don't think people realize that the pet is a missle in an accident. Pet's are killed or seriously injured and a person being hit by a 50 lb dog will also be seriously injured or killed. Another horrifying scene is when there is a minor fender bender and a well meaning samaritan opens a car door and the dog escapes into traffic (because they are panicked). I have witnessed that happen more than once. By all means NEVER TAKE YOUR DOG IN A VEHICLE UNRESTRAINED!! 

**Thank you for your attention during this important publice sevice announcement**


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Scarlettsmom said:


> *I did a piece for NBC news in Colorado Springs about restraining pets. *I am usually horrified to see people's pets loose in cars. Maybe it's time for me to brush off that piece and submit it again. I seriously don't think people realize that the pet is a missle in an accident.


Is it on youtube or somewhere else that you can post it here for everyone to watch? 

I'm also amazed how many people I know refuse to do anything but have a loose dog in their car, adamently and SHOCKED as well as horrified I tie mine up! 

But their children would be belted or in a childseat. So why can't they see the danger to the dog is the same as a child?? You got me!


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

I always belt my 2. I have to get new ones though as they have outgrown the ones I currently have. Thanks for the information on the Champion and Ruff Rider.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

well that ease of putting it on (or rather lack of) sold me--I will get the champion--sybil is not very co-operative when it comes to harnesses and such--ya'll are always such a big help!!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I use a zip line with a harness. And we had an incident that made me REALLY glad I had it!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Is it on youtube or somewhere else that you can post it here for everyone to watch?
> 
> I'm also amazed how many people I know refuse to do anything but have a loose dog in their car, adamently and SHOCKED as well as horrified I tie mine up!
> 
> But their children would be belted or in a childseat. So why can't they see the danger to the dog is the same as a child?? You got me!


 
I did it in early 2007, so I can't get a link for it. There are a lot of videos on You Tube about pet restraint systems and how to use them. I guess all we can do is set the example and hope other pet owners will follow suit.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought the champion system about a month ago. It works great. Not difficult to put on once your dog gets used to it. It is crash tested.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I always use a seatbelt for my dogs in the car. I use the Champion Seatbelt. If you do get one I would strongly recommend you choose one of the seatbelt harnesses that are strength rated and/or crash tested, because MANY of the car restraints on the market are not! Many of those products labeled for car use but not rated or tested don't look like they'd hold up in even a minor collision.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

On the note of what Scarlettsmom had to say about opening the doors...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/161420-i-feel-like-its-my-fault.html

I had to learn my lesson in the most horrifying way.  It still haunts me months later. A seat belt would have absolutely saved his life.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread has opened my eyes to safety.. God knows I've done something like this before, pets need to be treat as babies, toddlers.. people in certain ways ESPECIALLY safety. When I lost my kitten Nasa, my breeder asked me if I would let a toddler outside on the balcony by itself.. absolutely not. So now I'm asking myself if I'd put my nephew in the car without a car seat secured and a belt? No way! I can't let my dog.. I never wanted to use a kennel just incase it got mangled in a crash. Thanks to the person who made this thread, you may have just saved my dogs life!


----------



## marshab1 (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't have a GSD but a golden, and she is always restrained when in my car. I had to buy a different harness though to make it fit better. I also always carry a form in my car (1 in the glove box, 1 in the console) and 1 in my purse. This form states my name and my dog's, my contact info, the vet's contact info, emergency contact info. It lists medical conditions and medications and states that if for any reason I am not able to care for her she is to be taken to the nearest vet or boarding facility and either myself or emergency contact person will pay for any charges.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

marshab1 said:


> This form states my name and my dog's, my contact info, the vet's contact info, emergency contact info. It lists medical conditions and medications and states that if for any reason I am not able to care for her she is to be taken to the nearest vet or boarding facility and either myself or emergency contact person will pay for any charges.


I have a sheet like this in the car too, in a folder that says OPEN IN EMERGENCY. 

I also have a special ID tag I attach to the seatbelt. I made the ones for my previous dogs out of a "self laminating" luggage tag kit 



). I printed the info out, folded it in half and placed it into the "laminating" sheets. These are the ones I had for my previous two dogs:











For Bianca's I ended up wording it differently and I had an actual ID card made instead of using the luggage ID kit. I found a website where you can make your own ID card for a low cost, so I just had one made there instead of using the luggage ID kit because for some reason Bianca's kept coming apart...


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I have honestly never thought about restraining mine until i read this- We ride Dooney around in my husbands Dodge Nitro (we call it the Dooney mobile) she rides in the very back "cargo" area because she has a hard time "fitting" on the seat and staying balanced... 

Since this has opened my eyes to needing to restrain the dog- My crate does not fit in the Nitro (too tall) do the "harnesses" work in a cargo area that i could clip her to the "anchor" spot in the back for child seats?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I've taken a lot of cues from what Chicagocanine has to say on this topic. (S)He has a lot of good info to share, as noted in this thread (and others).

We use a Champion seat belt harness. Since I got it early last December, there may be as few as _two_ unique instances where I haven't used it. They were "just heading a mile down the road" type instances and I felt ultra guilty for not taking the 15 seconds to put the harness on. I can't count the times I've had to aggressively brake and the harness has done it's job. Here's some pics of my dog harness in place with the Champion harness:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Since this has opened my eyes to needing to restrain the dog- My crate does not fit in the Nitro (too tall) do the "harnesses" work in a cargo area that i could clip her to the "anchor" spot in the back for child seats?


Yes, most seatbelt harnesses should be able to attach there. The only downside would be if the anchor is at the bottom of the seat or floor the dog may be more likely to get tangled. 
Another option might work depending on your cargo area and seats configuration. I know someone who took a horse trailer tie and hooked it around the seats' back and then attaches their dog's seatbelt to that. 

There are photos/info for this setup here, on page 6 and 7:
http://www.dogscouttroop107.com/uploads/Safe_Travel.pdf

That link is also a really good source for dog travel safety information.





wildo said:


> I've taken a lot of cues from what Chicagocanine has to say on this topic. (S)He has a lot of good info to share, as noted in this thread (and others).


Thanks! I am glad I'm able to help.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I just ordered the Ruff Rider. Thank you all for the excellent advise.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> I have honestly never thought about restraining mine until i read this- We ride Dooney around in my husbands Dodge Nitro (we call it the Dooney mobile) she rides in the very back "cargo" area because she has a hard time "fitting" on the seat and staying balanced...
> 
> Since this has opened my eyes to needing to restrain the dog- My crate does not fit in the Nitro (too tall) do the "harnesses" work in a cargo area that i could clip her to the "anchor" spot in the back for child seats?


 
Yes, you will anchor the zip line or tether to the anchor on the floor of the cargo area. I use the anchor for the third-row-seats of my minivan in the cargo spot.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

*usa k9 outfitters*

ii am so po'd at this place-i ordered a champion restraint from them on oct 6-they emailed me on Oct 7 and called me and said my order would be shipped the first of the week.. Oct 10 and my cc would not be billed til they shipped--cc was charged Oct 7 and i just today got an email Oct 19 that they shipped it today!!!REALLY? I leave for NC on sat and now will not have this seat belt for sib--i am SO PO'D--anyhow--fair warning for doing business with these guys--i know i never will again
jan
oh yeah-when i talked to them on the 7th they said for $10 more i could have faster shipping--what 2 weeks isn't enough?? guess not
just needed to vent


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

*up date*

I just spoke with Suzie at K9 outfitters and she is gonna fed-ex my car harness "right now" with no extra expense to me--SO--i want to post this cuz a bad mouthed the company so badly--just goes to show the squeaky wheel gets the oil..
jan


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

MRL has suggested the champion harness for years and that's what we use, bought it based on her recommendation (thanks!). I drive on the interstate a lot and this gives me peace of mind. I have used the system for around 6 years and still love it. The straps and harnesses still look like new!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

jocoyn said:


> I always crate. Crate is held down with ratcheting tie downs to anchor points.


Agreed.

Never let dog loose in car. Distraction, plus danger.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

jang said:


> I just spoke with Suzie at K9 outfitters and she is gonna fed-ex my car harness "right now" with no extra expense to me--SO--i want to post this cuz a bad mouthed the company so badly--just goes to show the squeaky wheel gets the oil..
> jan


I had the same issues and had to call them to get it shipped out. One shouldn't have to call them in order to get the order shipped properly. I love the harness, but they need to get their "stuff" together when processing orders...

Note that ChicagoCanine mentions this on their site here: The Chicago Canine



> *Note*: *Several people have reported problems with not recieving the product (after they were charged for it) when they ordered the Champion Seatbelt direct from the manufacturer. *
> For this reason, if you want a safety-tested dog seatbelt, I would recommend either the
> 
> 
> ...


[EDIT]- Just to be clear- I _love_ my Champion seatbelt. I was immediately impressed with the quality when I took it out of the package. So their ****ty order processing may not deter me from ordering again, but just be warned: they suck at order processing. Their product is superb though. I have no experience with the other two mentioned above.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

this suzie girl told me the reason I was already charged was because I went thru pay-pal....don't know if that's true or not--just hoping to keep sibi safe on our vacation--shouldn't be this much bs


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

After reading this thread, I ordered one myself (from that same place). 

I was wondering how I was going to be able to take Viktor for a ride in my convertible, with the top down, but never really thought about it in my other car.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I currently have Jazz tethered in the hatchback part of the SUV. It concerns me though if I get rear-ended. I'll order the Champion. thanks everyone.


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

We were so paranoid about car safety when we got Milou that we got a seatbelt and harness for every car she might ride in. Luckily, our local petco was having a sale so we were able to pick them up fairly inexpensively. We have three







Bamboo seatbelt leashes so we have one for each car and a back up in case she rides in my mom's car. In my car, Milou has a







Kurgo harness and in DH's car she has an







American Tourister







. She is going to outgrow the Kurgo soon since we bought it in a medium but the American Tourister still fits her really well. I think we might try the Champion one next when we pass the Kurgo down to my mom's sheltie.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just ordered one of the Champion car belts too. Hoping I don't have some of the processing/shipping problems you guys have had - I left a little note in their 'notes' section, telling them I've heard amazing things about their products but not such amazing things about the processing/shipping, and that I hope it didn't happen to my order. I hope that also helps with their future orders!

My current dog seat belt is a cheap Petco one. It's ok, but doesn't work very well with the seatbelt set up, and kind of pulls Alex down to the seat (she hates that, because the seatbelt is so awkward the way it goes through the harness), and as far as I know hasn't been crash tested. It's basically a regular nylon harness with a loop in it for the seatbelt.

I'm excited for this one, because of our 'car issues' with Alex - I'm hoping she will still be comfortable in this belt as well as safe! I'm getting more and more paranoid about car safety with my babies, too....


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

*update-update*

I received the Champion belt as promised by Suzi and left for NC the next day--What a great product!!! Strong as **** with hardware that looks like she could pull a truck with it!! Sib had no problem adjusting to it and we have already had an incident where I'm sure without the belt she would have ended up in the front seat from a sudden stop.
jan


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

jang said:


> I received the Champion belt as promised by Suzi and left for NC the next day--What a great product!!! Strong as **** with hardware that looks like she could pull a truck with it!! Sib had no problem adjusting to it and we have already had an incident where I'm sure without the belt she would have ended up in the front seat from a sudden stop.
> jan


 
How long did it take to get the product, from order to your door? I have yet to hear anything back from them, and I sent them an e-mail a few days ago. I purchased mine on the 19th.

I cannot wait to get mine!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

*sa k9 outfitters* ii am so po'd at this place-i ordered a champion restraint from them on oct 6-they emailed me on Oct 7 and called me and said my order would be shipped the first of the week.. Oct 10 and my cc would not be billed til they shipped--cc was charged Oct 7 and i just today got an email Oct 19 that they shipped it today!!!REALLY? I leave for NC on sat and now will not have this seat belt for sib--i am SO PO'D--anyhow--fair warning for doing business with these guys--i know i never will again
jan
oh yeah-when i talked to them on the 7th they said for $10 more i could have faster shipping--what 2 weeks isn't enough?? guess not
just needed to vent


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

That was my first gripe about this company--I then posted a couple of updates--as you can see I am computer illiterate so I can't do this--So to answer your question... from beginning to end it took from Oct 6th to Oct 21`st--Would have been easier for me just to tell you that!!!! Way too much information!!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ouch....well I guess I should call them, then, since I haven't received any other emails than the first confirming that I'd put in an order.

I have heard a lot of bad things about this site/group of people regarding their customer service and shipping issues, but couldn't resist because of all of the positives that come along with that chunk of frustration and anger. I'm starting to regret it, but hoping that any day now there will be a little e-mail telling me it's been shipped....oi.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Calling them worked best for me--they are a small mom and pop company (per Suzi) doing the best they can with a large amount of incoming orders--I believe they are doing their best--but seem to be over whelmed.. 
I hope you receive your dog belt soon because it really makes a huge difference in it's safety.. please let me know when you receive your order..i would like to be able to recommend this company to others--ya know..help them get a start..get established as a reputable source for K9 needs. We all need help along the way..
jan


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Avoid the frustration, get a Ruff Rider Roadie & learn how to put it on...  I've had the Roadie for some 10 years (two of them). I had to replace one because Barker the Younger decided to eat Barker the Elder's when I left it lying about.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We were thinking about getting Joey a harness. He loves the back seat and usually just lays down, unless he sees a dog, then all bets are off.

The only question I had about a harness is, would it limit his movement? He starts out sitting up, then moves around until he's comfortable, then lays down.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I was in a pretty serious accident last January while on the way home from picking up my GSD puppy. She was in the front seat in my daughter's lap and my little dog Sergeant was behind my seat kind of tucked down in the footwell on a down coat. Had either dog been in the back area loose, I'm pretty sure it would have been a very different outcome. I still shiver thinking about how lucky we all were to walk away from it. 
I now have a harness that hooks into the seatbelt for the little guy. The GSDs usually ride in crates in the truck, but that makes me nervous, too sometimes. I don't know that there is a perfect solution for transporting multiple dogs, but the crates do keep them in place and lying down generally. 

Annette


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I ordered one from K-9 Outfitters on Oct 19th, same as lauren, but as of yet have no confirmation that it has shipped. I will wait till the end of the week, then give them a call.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Always. A very good friend of mine was in an accident a few years ago. Her beloved sheltie was in the back seat. The paramedics came and got my friend out of the car but claimed they never saw the sheltie. She never found the dog.

For people with cars not large enough to carry a kennel, any harness will work. Just make a short attachment to a rear seat belt (fastened) or connect a leash to the rear seat headrest. If you put a short leash on the rear seat headrest, you can leave a back window open and the dog cannot get too close to the window.

I've also heard never allow your dog in the front seat. If the airbags go off, it will very possibly break your dog's neck.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Be patient and follow thru, the seatbelt systems are worth it in the end.

BTW, for those that don't have to have humans in the back seat very often, and with more than one dog... a friend of mine came up with an excellent easy wooden shelf that he made up that fills up the flooring and extends the seating to the back of the front seats. I easily could fit THREE dogs in my back seat using this, and they were all belted in.






















http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v155/MaggieRose/Car Safety/?action=view&current=carinterior.jpg


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- look at all three of those dogs properly harnessed!! Mad props to you, MRL. (The shelf is a cool idea as well)


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

This thread was the kick I needed to go and get a safety harness for my two along with a seat cover. Now they'll be buckled in and hopefully my drive to Agility with Jazz will be less stressful.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't wait to get this and take the dog out in the converible. 

Does anyone ride their dog in a converible and how do they do in it?


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

jang said:


> Calling them worked best for me--they are a small mom and pop company (per Suzi) doing the best they can with a large amount of incoming orders--I believe they are doing their best--but seem to be over whelmed..
> I hope you receive your dog belt soon because it really makes a huge difference in it's safety.. please let me know when you receive your order..i would like to be able to recommend this company to others--ya know..help them get a start..get established as a reputable source for K9 needs. We all need help along the way..
> jan


 
Yeah, I can see that. I hope they get the funds to be able to expand and keep up with the orders - from what I've heard the product is REALLY good (and let's face it, the price isn't bad, either), and I'd love to recommend them to others. But I don't want the people I recommend them to to have the same issues. 

Oh, as for an update, I'm not sure if it shipped yet or not, and they didn't respond to my e-mail asking for confirmation that it shipped, but I got an email today saying they processed my order and that they charged my card TODAY, not on the 18th. I'll have to check my bank account to make sure, but I'm assuming they must have had a backlog of orders (especially since this thread has been started  ) and JUST got to mine. 

I'll definitely let you know when I get it


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

They dinged my credit card on the 19th. Maybe I should just email them now.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

GSKnight said:


> They dinged my credit card on the 19th. Maybe I should just email them now.


So of course, my bank decides that right this second they decide to do website maintenance.....really?! Oh well - I guess I can check it later to ensure they didn't charge me twice. Bah.

I'm not sure the email will work - they didn't respond to my email. Calling would probably be the best way to go on this one.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Chicagocanine is my site, I know people were having problems with their orders of the Champion Seatbelt a few years ago but that was from a different website... What I had heard more recently is that the new website (USA K9 Outfitters) was not having the same problems as the old one had... My sister ordered a harness from them last year and had no problem, it arrived quickly. I don't have any experience with it myself as I haven't ordered from them since I first got harnesses for my previous two dogs years ago. I also bought a Champion harness from someone locally (IIRC from Craigslist) which is the one I am using now with Bianca.
Unfortunately, it sounds like they are starting to have similar problems to what the old site had though.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I will probably get the Champion one.

My only concern is how Joey gets when he sees another dog. He barks frantically and wants to get out of the car. It's not with every dog; we haven't figured out his reasoning for this (and maybe never will).

Would the harness hurt him when he does this?

Obviously his safety is more important than anything.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just purchased the Champion harness this morning. Will be interesting to see how long it takes to arrive.

In the meantime, I ordered a Solvit harness from Amazon; should come tomorrow.

We'll be going to up to Pennsylvania this weekend, and will feel better knowing that Joey is secure.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine just shipped! They sent me an email with a tracking number for my purchase  I'll be sure to keep you all updated on when I receive it - and I'll be takin' pictures!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The added bonus to a seat belt is that it helps condition the dog(s) to stay in the vehicle until they are released.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> Mine just shipped! They sent me an email with a tracking number for my purchase  I'll be sure to keep you all updated on when I receive it - and I'll be takin' pictures!


Mine shipped too!!!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

To Cheerful1--The Champion lets them move any way they want--it really is a great product--she doesn't mind it a bit and even tries to help me put it on her by lifting her paws--really cute--but then she will do ANYTHING to get into the car--including opening the door herself! I have to keep the car locked or she would be in it all the time waiting to go.. 
jan


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Got mine today! It's a BEAST!!! Cannot wait to try it on Alex in the morning and see how she does on a little car ride around the block  I'll be sure to post pictures of her with it. It's SO nice!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the samething happened to me. luckily i stretched my
arm out to hold my dog back. normally my dog rides in the back.



mwiacek10 said:


> No, but I've thought about it. Recently had a toddler run right into the road in front of my truck. For a split second I thought, hit the kid or let my dog fall off the front seat. I obviously slammed on my breaks sending Gunny off the front seat. I wasn't pleased and sure couldn't say much to the poor woman who saw her son's life flash before her eyes.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> Got mine today! It's a BEAST!!! Cannot wait to try it on Alex in the morning and see how she does on a little car ride around the block  I'll be sure to post pictures of her with it. It's SO nice!


Mine arrived too, we're gonna try it out today.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> Got mine today! It's a BEAST!!! Cannot wait to try it on Alex in the morning and see how she does on a little car ride around the block  I'll be sure to post pictures of her with it. It's SO nice!


Lauren: You are right, the Survivor model is a BEAST. Very strong. Viktor has been wearing it around the house all morning. He has been biting at it though, trying to get it off... how about Alex???


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

GSKnight said:


> Lauren: You are right, the Survivor model is a BEAST. Very strong. Viktor has been wearing it around the house all morning. He has been biting at it though, trying to get it off... how about Alex???


 
Yeah - I'm thinking about finding a way to rubberband the extra portions of strap that are hanging off to the harness itself so she won't notice it. She wore it like a pro in the car yesterday for a short trip to town, and wore it a bit before and after we were in the car, and didn't seem to mind it too much. But she definitely tried to bite the loose straps hanging off the shoulder. I'll have to adjust it better  

But seriously. Just the restraint strap weighs like, 10lbs - or so it feels like LOL! But it didn't bother Alex one bit in the car


----------



## dogluver (Apr 28, 2011)

I purchases the Kurgo from a local pet boutique. Ziva has no problem with it. I have rigged it so it attaches to the child restraint bar instead of having the seatbelt run through it. She can move around, lay down, but it keeps her behind the front seats and off the floor. Taking my first trip in two weeks. BTW I had to refigure it because I have a bench seat cover which made it impossible to attach to the center seat belt.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am looking into other ways to transport my two now. I still have my Ford Ranger, in which they are both crated in the back and secured with tie downs under the canopy. But now I also have a minivan so am trying to decide on what to do with the dogs IF I ever decide they can even be in it. The van is in really super nice condition for a '99 so I originally did not want the dogs in there. I thought about soft crates but don't think they would do much in protecting the dogs if I were in an accident. I don't think the harness would do the job either however I have no experience with them. 

Pros? Cons? I need advice as to what I should do if I take them in the van. If crating in the van, I will definitely have to get different crates as the ones we have won't work.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I crate dogs in my van daily and my van is actually cleaner than pretty much every vehicle I've been in besides one of my aunt's who probably has hers professionally detailed, but I do clean it weekly (complete vacuum, wipe everything down). I took my mom and my aunt to Ikea last month and my aunt commented on how clean it looked, not a single dog hair (and she is allergic to dogs). I find it's much easier to keep on top of when I clean it once or twice a week than let it build up to a stinking mess.

I use wire crates because the dimensions fit better and offer better ventilation, but they do a good job of trapping the hair. I have crate mats inside that I pull out and vacuum or put in the wash, I think that also helps trap hair, dirt, and moisture inside the crate.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For those of you who don't use the back seat, you can easily add a plain wooden shelf to the foot area to bring it up to the level of the seat. When I do this I can easily fit THREE big dogs behind me (the safest part of the vehicle) and all three can have their seatbelts on.


Here I have the seat cover flipped back so you can see the wooden shelf. It's REALLY basic, just a board with support legs screwed in. No sanding/painting or anything.










Here the cover is flipped back over the shelf so you can see it's one huge flat surface for them. And the THREE Champion attachments are pulled out from their attachment to the car seatbelts.










Here's all 3 of the girls in place! Plenty of room for them to move around, sit and lay down. PLUS they can't get out if the windows are all rolled down. And clearly they'd be much safer in an accident than if loose in the car.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Zisso said:


> I thought about soft crates but don't think they would do much in protecting the dogs if I were in an accident. I don't think the harness would do the job either however I have no experience with them.


Zisso, you need to think about if you had children in the car. WHERE are they safest and HOW you could help. If you could legally put them  in a soft crate and were in an accident, would the soft crate tumbling around the car (picture a rollover....) PROTECT your child?

For safety, if you use a crate it has to be a more solid one PLUS it has to be attached/latched down too. So without tie downs, it's not doing anything for safety, just keeping them in one place.

The reason I like a good seatbelt for the dogs is because the BEST ones actually will survive in a accident and keep the dog in the area I put them. The cheaper belts in the petstores will NOT hold up, and a broken harness means an injured dog or, maybe even worse, one that's now running loose on the highway thru a broken window/popped open door. 

I like the seatbelts because the dogs have some freedom. They are in the center, the SAFEST part of my car (the reason infant seats need to be in the center) so either a front or rear end collision has them in the middle. They can still look out the windows. I love that I can take them everywhere and leave them briefly with all the window wide open to keep them cool and they can't get out  .


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought a seat belt for Jazz and clipped him in the center belt but he's still obstructing my view when he stands because he's so big. I've now made my own tether and I'm going to tether him in the back of the hatchback from the clip on the floor to the buckle on his safety harness. I don't really like him being in the back but at this point I feel like it's the safest place for him because I can see while driving.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

fuzzybunny said:


> I bought a seat belt for Jazz and clipped him in the center belt but he's still obstructing my view when he stands because he's so big. I've now made my own tether and I'm going to tether him in the back of the hatchback from the clip on the floor to the buckle on his safety harness. I don't really like him being in the back but at this point I feel like it's the safest place for him because I can see while driving.


Don't clip him in the center, use whichever side has him obstruct your view the least.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Don't clip him in the center, use whichever side has him obstruct your view the least.


I tried that but it was worse than clipping him in the center. 

Unfortunately I'm on the highway for 40 minutes and regardless of where I clip him, he's obstructing my view if he stands. I need to be able to see both my blind spots at all times and he will not sit in the car.


----------



## DaisyAM (Nov 5, 2011)

Strapped in and ready to go.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The Champion harness arrived yesterday, November 7. I ordered it on October 27.

Looking forward to using it.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

DAiseyAm--what is that your dog is strapped into?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking at the pictures on the Champion web site it looks like the harness clips onto the seatbelt on the side of the harness. Is this true or is the harness just twisted in these photos?

If this is true I would love this harness for bike riding while attached to my springer bike attachment. Right now I'm using a harness that has a clip at the top of the harness and gets twisted to the side.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

The harness is on the side.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Good, would this be a good harness to use with biking?


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't say... I have never done it. 

I can say... it is a good solid harness, that connects on the side. It comes with a short anchor strap that you put the seat belt through, then attach to the harness. That part I think would not work for biking... too short.

That is about all I can tell you.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

The Champion harness moves with the dog--I connect Sib to the back seat center seat belt--This allows her to move about as she wishes..The hook up (where the harness hooks to the belt hooked to the seat) starts at the top of the dog when you put it on her but moves all over (from side to side) after she is hooked up..It is really a great harness-well worth the money..and gives such peace of mind.
jan


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Will be using my Champion harness for the first time this weekend. I hope it's not a pain to work with.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cheerful1 said:


> Will be using my Champion harness for the first time this weekend. I hope it's not a pain to work with.


It's not. Have your dog sit facing you. Then ask for a hand shake. Slip one side up the leg being offered for a shake, and then repeat for the other side. You can put the harness on in probably five seconds or less once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

These Black Dog harnesses are fantastic! Dog Collars & Dog Leads by Black Dog - Home I'm not sure if they ship to the US tho :/
I have 2 of these, they are super easy to put on and the best thing is there is no weight on the plastic snap when the seatbelt connector is clipped into the "Dee" rings. A lot of the cheap Pet store brands have these cheap plastic snaps in weight bearing areas - they are not gonna hold up to a big GSD getting thrown forward in an emergency.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's good in the back seat, but he moves around sometimes to make himself comfortable. He also likes to stand up when we're crossing a bridge (I think he likes the height, and also the water).

I noticed last night that the Restraint Strap is kind of short. I also noticed I ordered an additional Strap. If I linked them together before attaching to the harness and the seat belt strap, does it defeat the purpose?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The harness is designed to spin to the side, so the restraint strap doesn't need to reach all the way to the withers. When I got the harness, I had the restraint strap extended all the way out as seen in this picture. But as time goes on and she is more and more comfortable with it, I find myself bringing it in. Now I have it about 3/4 the way extended. My dog is 25-26" tall depending on who measures.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The restraint strap was supposedly extendable from 10" to 20", but it's not extending. That's why I was wondering if I could link two together.

Also, for an 80lb GSD, where in the back seat is the best place to hook the restraint strap (middle seat; end seat; seat belt shoulder strap or lap belt)?

Sorry for all the questions. Never used one of these before, and I'm a little paranoid about Joey's safety.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Be patient and follow thru, the seatbelt systems are worth it in the end.
> 
> BTW, for those that don't have to have humans in the back seat very often, and with more than one dog... a friend of mine came up with an excellent easy wooden shelf that he made up that fills up the flooring and extends the seating to the back of the front seats. I easily could fit THREE dogs in my back seat using this, and they were all belted in.
> 
> This is exactly what _want to do to my backseat --Could you pm with more details regarding what materials you used etc? Would greatly appreciate it..jan_


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I use crates that are secured in the hatchback of my car. 
I've been trying to convice my neighbors to use some type of restraint for their two very unruly Chocolate Labs,because they actually jump from the back seat to the passenger side. But they said that it wouldn't look cool in their convertible:crazy:.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Did anyone see the story last night on ABC World News about car safety for dogs?

Very sobering.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The instructions say you can secure the Restraint Strap to something called an ISOFIX point, which is where you normally connect a child seat.

Joey weighs 80 pounds; don't know if this option is secure enough.

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We used the Champion harness for the first time this weekend. Very sturdy piece of equipment.

Joey didn't want to put his legs through it; it took a while.

After that, it was smooth sailing. I feel a lot better now, knowing that he's secure in the car.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great idea! This is just what I was looking for. I'm going to make one for my suv so I can put both of my GSD's in the seat area.



MaggieRoseLee said:


> For those of you who don't use the back seat, you can easily add a plain wooden shelf to the foot area to bring it up to the level of the seat. When I do this I can easily fit THREE big dogs behind me (the safest part of the vehicle) and all three can have their seatbelts on.
> 
> 
> Here I have the seat cover flipped back so you can see the wooden shelf. It's REALLY basic, just a board with support legs screwed in. No sanding/painting or anything.
> ...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

How is walking and moving about with the champion harness on?

While my travel is in a locked aluminum crate held down with heavy duty ratchet straps, sometimes I may want to drive with the dog in the vehicle and am thinking that may also solve my issue with needing some way to get him back into a boat if he bails (the life jackets are too hot for WORKING on a boat but I know from personal experience that it can be hard to pull a dog over the gunnels unless you are in a low jonboat).


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

we are picking out puppy up this weekend and will be bringing her home in our small crate we use for out cats. actually i found that it is to small for them. i only use it when taking them to the vet, but it is from a pet store and the only strap down is a small piece of plastic that the seatbelt slides under. should i buy one for our puppy? how much does it expand for her to grow? my bf says to crate her but there is no where to tie it down to and it makes me nervous.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Dogs always restrained.

Have heard horror stories about people getting into accidents and dogs being thrown around the vehicle or ejected from the car.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> How is walking and moving about with the champion harness on?


It's totally unrestricted. I can make a video of Pimg moving around with hers if you need...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

wildo said:


> It's totally unrestricted. I can make a video of Pimg moving around with hers if you need...


I will take your word on it. Beau is 30 inches around the chest so I guess I will order the one with that as the bottom limit. I don't see him getting any smaller and would give room to grow. Grim is 33 so he could wear it too (I dont think I would have both in the passenger compartment at the same time) - I am going to order the Heaviest one.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Armitagecm23 said:


> we are picking out puppy up this weekend and will be bringing her home in our small crate we use for out cats. actually i found that it is to small for them. i only use it when taking them to the vet, but it is from a pet store and the only strap down is a small piece of plastic that the seatbelt slides under. should i buy one for our puppy? how much does it expand for her to grow? my bf says to crate her but there is no where to tie it down to and it makes me nervous.


The page says they will give you a discount on a 2nd one for puppy growth and they have ranges based on putting a measuring tape around the chest.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I broke down and ordered it today. I swear the price went up from yesterday! But I got the Survivor even though he is at the bottom limit of the size 30 inches but still growing.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

wildo said:


> The harness is designed to spin to the side, so the restraint strap doesn't need to reach all the way to the withers. When I got the harness, I had the restraint strap extended all the way out as seen in this picture. But as time goes on and she is more and more comfortable with it, I find myself bringing it in. Now I have it about 3/4 the way extended. My dog is 25-26" tall depending on who measures.


Can those who have Champion harness for the car rides suggest what size I should get? My dog is 24.5 in the chest and about 45 lbs. She's 7 months, will be a small dog but I can see her getting bigger or filling out. Her size right now is in between the medium and large for the harness. Which size do you think I should get? If I get the medium she'll be at the max maybe when she's done growing and if I get the large, I don't know if that may be too loose? My preference is to spend money on this once. Thanks in advance for any thoughts!

:help:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, I ordered on the 22nd and still no word from the company - like an order acknowledgement. Paypal is the only choice so it was already paid for up front and I verified transation. I know there are fires in Colorado but I went on the news for Aurora and don't see anything. Well, we will see..............by now I would hope that they would let me know they got my order.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Well, I ordered on the 22nd and still no word from the company - like an order acknowledgement. Paypal is the only choice so it was already paid for up front and I verified transation. I know there are fires in Colorado but I went on the news for Aurora and don't see anything. Well, we will see..............by now I would hope that they would let me know they got my order.


That is weird. I ordered and emailed them on 6/22 to see how soon they'd arrive. They responded to my email the next business day and emailed me my invoice and received the USPS tracker. The USPS says I'll be getting it today, 6/27. It was normal shipping method. I was able to pay thru a credit card online. Are we talking about the same company - USA K9 OUTFITTERS that sells Champion?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, that is really strange.......Paypal was the ONLY payment info I got on my checkout page and it sure went through! This is where I ordered. Called and got a voice mail. And when I tried to order again onoline and not complete another order it only offered paypal as an option AGAIN. 

USA K9 Outfitters - Auto, SUV, and Truck Safety Gear


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ordered mine on or around June 15 got them on Monday June 25. I got an email from K-9 outfitters. I ordered a XL. Took some jerkey to get them to let me put them on. I have one problem. We have a 2005 Silverado Crew Cab. When the dogs are riding we put the seats down and they ride in the cargo space/ Unfortunately there is no way to hook up into the seat belts. Husband says he can make an extension then will work. I thought about getting a seat extender but as both my dogs are older and Daisy has mobility issues the seats and extender would make it awfully high for Daisy to get on from her ramp.Any suggestions?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, the called me back and said it should ship today........


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We almost hit a deer last week while coming home from Pennsylvania. Was very thankful for Joey's car restraint.


----------

